# Meeting somebody from the internet at a con- advice please?



## lawsuite (Aug 11, 2009)

EDIT!
I just got my older sister to agree to come with me. This makes all the difference in the situation and I don't have doubts anymore.
Thanks for the input, everybody!


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2009)

Too paranoid. I just met a bunch of friends at a con, one of which I've talked to for like a year.... And the other two I've maybe talked to twice. XD

They were awesome fun. If you're in a big public location like a con, there are always other people around.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for the input! Just hearing that is really good for me, you have no idea. I have some social phobias and I logically know that there is almost zero chance of any sort of danger, bit it's still important to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like ur thinking about it too hard bud. 
just chill and have fun!


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 11, 2009)

I would offer you a ride to the train station if things got out of hand, but you creep me out. 

Seriously, you're being too paranoid. They seems like regular folks furs to me, and I would not be worried at all. Meeting people from the net is kinda weird the first time, but you will be in a safe place with thousands of people around you.

Nobody wants to rape you ok?


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I should've expected that the answers I'd get here would be much more in favor of me going to the con than when I asked elsewhere, but at the same time I do trust your opinion more than that of people who haven't been to cons.

I'll try to relax more. Hopefully Nakkers is the only one my high-strung-ness has creeped out.
Do be understanding, though, that I've never had to completely rely on a stranger for something like this before and am being overly-cautions because it is better than not being cautions enough. I'll be more trusting the next time I meet these people, and thankfully Jude is understanding about the way I'm approaching this all.

I really doubt anybody wants to rape me. At the same time, there's no way to know for certain. Sure, I feel guilty about saying this because these are very nice people I'm talking about and we're just spending time in a public place, but at the same time I've had bad experience even with people who seem very nice.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright, here comes the expert.

I've had three relationships; two have been long-distance. More than half of my friends live in other states. Yet I've never had to worry about pedophiles or getting raped.

How do I do it? Non-Internet contact. Have you spoken with Jude and Jane on the phone? Generally if a person is willing to talk to you on the phone he or she isn't lying about his or her age. Have you seen pictures of either of them or a webcam of any kind? I've not met with ANYONE before seeing him on a webcam.

But this is a little different. You're going to a con. Cons are FULL of people. Sure, Furries are cuddly, but they mean well. If Jude and Jane make you uncomfortable, just go find someone else to hang out with. You won't be all alone, so nothing bad should happen. If someone's creeping you out, just tell security or go home early.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 11, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Alright, here comes the expert.
> 
> I've had three relationships; two have been long-distance. More than half of my friends live in other states. Yet I've never had to worry about pedophiles or getting raped.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the detailed response, and understanding that even though I don't think these people are creepy, it's still good to have options in case the in-person experience differs, no matter how much I doubt that will be the case. I have seen photos, and we're going to exchange phone numbers once I've finished moving in a couple weeks.

Do you mind if I ask you questions about this in the future if more come up? (Don't worry- if you do mind, I can always just try asking my friends who go to anime cons)


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure thing. I'm not sure there's much else I can say, but you're welcome to ask me anything.


----------

